# Nursing in Australia



## mcqueen95 (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi,

Is there any nurses out there who could answer this question??

How much can a nurse expect to earn working in Australia? My wife and I have been looking on the net and contacted a few recruitment agencies, we have been given figures ranging from $40k - $70k p.a! 

Thanks


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Wow that's a wide range! Is that doing the same thing just in different locations?

Sorry I don't know nurses salaries out here. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## mcqueen95 (Jan 27, 2008)

I think some of the agencies are just trying to get you on there their books!


----------

